# Dyna-Glo wide body vertical smoker



## Kevin Logan (Jun 25, 2018)

Hello, 
I just purchased the Dyna-Glo wide body vertical smoker on Amazon and it will be at my house in 2 days.  Im by far not new to smoking meat.  I mainly have been using my 2 UDS. I've seen people talking about mods for theirs. I'm wondering if I will be able to use it without mods right away. And can I mod it later and seal it? Wanting to try a rack of ribs this weekend to test it out. 
Also is it possible to use just wood in this? Or do I have to use charcoal too? Thank you in advance.


----------



## wngsprnt50 (Jul 5, 2018)

I dont have the wide body, mines just the regular one but the only mod i've done to it in 3 years was to add some sheet metal as a deflector inside the cook chamber right above the firebox hole.  Just enough to push the heat into the middle of the cook chamber.  Other than that its been a great buy and really hassle free


----------



## mrshep70 (Jul 18, 2018)

Kevin Logan said:


> Hello,
> I just purchased the Dyna-Glo wide body vertical smoker on Amazon and it will be at my house in 2 days.  Im by far not new to smoking meat.  I mainly have been using my 2 UDS. I've seen people talking about mods for theirs. I'm wondering if I will be able to use it without mods right away. And can I mod it later and seal it? Wanting to try a rack of ribs this weekend to test it out.
> Also is it possible to use just wood in this? Or do I have to use charcoal too? Thank you in advance.



Did you get a chance to use your Dyna-Glo yet? I am thinking about purchasing one and I would like your opinion.


----------



## bobbyjoe (Jul 4, 2020)

Kevin Logan said:


> Hello,
> I just purchased the Dyna-Glo wide body vertical smoker on Amazon and it will be at my house in 2 days.  Im by far not new to smoking meat.  I mainly have been using my 2 UDS. I've seen people talking about mods for theirs. I'm wondering if I will be able to use it without mods right away. And can I mod it later and seal it? Wanting to try a rack of ribs this weekend to test it out.
> Also is it possible to use just wood in this? Or do I have to use charcoal too? Thank you in advance.


  I get some charcoal lit and then use it to ignite the wood chips. Iturn the gas down to regulate my heat but I still have to keep my bottom door open a little to use it as a regulator also. Sometimes I just stick a pan of chips right on top of the burners and let it smoke. The doors have seals on them to keep the smoke in. So who cares if you lose a little smoke? People get so anal about losing  smoke.


----------



## Dead-Smoker (Mar 21, 2021)

bobbyjoe said:


> I get some charcoal lit and then use it to ignite the wood chips. Iturn the gas down to regulate my heat but I still have to keep my bottom door open a little to use it as a regulator also. Sometimes I just stick a pan of chips right on top of the burners and let it smoke. The doors have seals on them to keep the smoke in. So who cares if you lose a little smoke? People get so anal about losing  smoke.


what do you think about making a insulated cabinet for it? a coffin so to say.


----------



## bobbyjoe (Mar 22, 2021)

HAHA! Stretching my leg? You will have some high heat. Unfortunately you can't turn off one of the burners. Personally I think it makes a better grill/oven than smoker. I'm eventually gonna swap out the burners for a single one. Cheaper than buying a different smoker.  Or make a bigger burn pan for the bottom.


----------

